# Predator 4000 no power



## Kevin J Green (Jul 9, 2018)

I got this generator from someone who gave up on it. The motor starts and runs but no power. There is continuity across all of the outlets ports (hot, neutral and ground) Where do I start looking?
Thanks


----------



## Kevin J Green (Jul 9, 2018)

Well, I take that back. On my good generator I get continuity across all leads as well when its off.. 

So basically, when its running I'm only getting 2.5 volts rather than 110.. Is this any better of a clue as to where to start troubleshooting? Thanks


----------



## Kevin J Green (Jul 9, 2018)

Did some poking around and found a video on Generator Guru that showed how to test things out. I took my brushes out and they are toast! Gonna order a new set and see what I get!!


----------



## geofear (Aug 27, 2020)

You did you make out? I just posted the same problem. I only get 2.8 volts. It's pretty disappointing to see the total lack of any decent advise here. Seems the only guys posting are trying to generate traffic to their business or GO FUND ME pages. If you happen to see this, was it your brushes????? Thank you.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

geofear said:


> ...It's pretty disappointing to see the total lack of any decent advise here. Seems the only guys posting are trying to generate traffic to their business or GO FUND ME pages...


You need to be just a bit patient... The OP figured out his issue before anyone could respond to him. Your other thread has already had prompt responses once the model number was provided and it was determined that the unit was not "new" but 3 years old...


----------

